
Cortana: Focused on your productivity with enhanced security and privacy - MikusR
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2020/02/28/cortana-in-the-upcoming-windows-10-release-focused-on-your-productivity-with-enhanced-security-and-privacy/
======
MikusR
"Consumer skills including music, connected home and third-party skills will
no longer be available in the updated Cortana experience in Windows 10"

